# SD-Karte lässt sich nicht formatieren



## lordofscotland (25. August 2007)

Hallo Community,

hab eine 1GB SD-Karte von Kingston, nach dem ersten Nutzen in der Digicam lässt diese sich nicht mehr formatieren.
Habe das ganze auch mittels Kartenleser probiert und da kommt die Mitteilung das die Karte schreibgeschützt ist und das obwohl diese nicht mittels des Schreibschutzes geschützt ist.

Meine Frage an euch wie kann ich die Karte formatieren?


Dank im Voraus lordofscotland


----------



## paulee (25. August 2007)

Vielleicht wurde die Karte durch deine DigiCam beschädigt?!
Nimm mal eine ältere Karte her und probier mit ihr mal ein paar Fotos machen und dann formatier sie.


----------



## lordofscotland (25. August 2007)

Das habe ich schon probiert, und das klappt.
Ist halt komisch das ausgerechnet die Karte rumspinnt.


----------



## paulee (25. August 2007)

Vielleicht ist irgendetwas bei der Fabrikation schief gegangen ?! Trag sie zurück?!


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. August 2007)

Ich hoffe du hast sie mit der Kamera oder eine Speziellen Software formatiert, einfach so mit der Betriebssystem eigenen Funktion kann sowas SD Karten nämlich schrotten (deshalb nur am PC nur löschen, am Mac auch ) .
Google mal nach "SD Karte Formatieren Software" da finden sich einige Tools, unter umständen können diese solche Karte wieder benutzbar machen. Eventuell gibt es dass auch direkt auf der Herstellerseite der Karte.


----------

